# turbo timer question



## D-dubzz (Jun 11, 2008)

Does anyone kno how to put the greddy auto timer on a 2001 s4 they said i have to hard wire it any one done this


----------



## 99B5ondubs (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: turbo timer question (D-dubzz)*

Im putting one in my 99 B5 1.8T i got the wiring diagram and im putting it in tomorrow, hopefully http://www.modifiedlife.com/20...agram/
You will need the IGN, ACC wires in your ignition harness just T-tap the wires run your + and - and you should be all set.
I am curious about the transponder though, because the car needs to see it present in order for it to start, ill let you know... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 99B5ondubs (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: turbo timer question (99B5ondubs)*

Havent gotten to doing it yet, too many things going on, maybe tuesday night


----------



## 99B5ondubs (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: turbo timer question (99B5ondubs)*

GOT IT DONE! 
It is a slow process due to the amount of security in the steering column, take your time and make sure not to break any plastic, even though its tough stuff.
Remove the lower dash panel,you will need to disconnect the headlight, OBD plug,and illumination switch to remove it completely.
Next remove the metal brace behind that
Remove all the screws in the covers on the steering column, you will need to turn the steering wheel 90 degrees each way to remove two very small phillips hidden behind the wheel, seperate the covers, and take them out
the next trim ring around the column also covering the cluster slightly has two torx screws that are kind of hard to get at, this will not come off but it will move enough to get at the ignition harness
The wires you will need are the yellow black-IGN, Yellow/black-IGN, red-POWER
Connect them how you want to, i cut back the wires and soldered to them, you can try splice connectors. you will have a ground and P-brake wire too, i just hooked them both to ground, i dont care about the P-brake
IT works
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## D-dubzz (Jun 11, 2008)

thnx for the help


----------

